# 6 week cycles!!!



## Jenba

Does anyone else have cycles that can be about 6 weeks long! I came off the pill in December 2010 and we are using condoms and are planning on TTC after our wedding in April 2012. Wanted to make sure that my body was back to normal completely as it took me a while to get pregnant with my son. 
Could these 6 week cycles make it harder for us to conceive?? I also have endometriosis which could affect our chances! :cry:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

While I don't know how long my natural cycles are (also a fear of mine, been on BC for more than 10 years) I know that you are not the only one to experience unusual cycles after stopping birth control. :nope:
The most important thing is, are you ovulating at all?
I would invest in a thermometer and do some fertility charting, even try some ovulation predictor kits...might put your mind at ease! :flower:
Six week cycles suck, but you only need 1 ovulation to make some magic! :baby:

Best of luck -- I will be ttc right around the same time as you! (and don't worry about the endometriosis - I've seen lots of ladies on here with endo that get pg just fine -- but would schedule a pre-conception physical with your gyno anyhow just to check in and relieve some anxieties).:hugs:


----------



## thestarsfall

before I went on birth control my cycles were usually 5-6 weeks...usually closer to 5 though. the length of the cycle doesn't really affect your chances so much...its just that if you end up not conceiving the first cycle you have to wait more than a month to try again. Vs a 28 day lady who in 3 months time could ovulate and try 3 times, longer cycles would mean in 3 months time you would only have 2 ovulations. 

That said, yeah, birth control can mess you up lots so you dont get to regular cycles again. If you were 6 weeks average before BC though then it can be assumed you might be 6 weeks average after? 

My co-worker who was TTC and is now pregnant had long cycles after coming off of Depo and she took some vitamin supplements which are supposed to help with cycles and regulating them...and she said taking them got her to a near 28day cycle.


----------



## angel2010

After I had Carter, my cycles were always around 60 days. I have started going to the gym a lot and finally, my last cycle was only 38 days. I am hoping that is a sign they are starting to get back to normal (35 day cycles when ttc Carter). Also, it is great incentive to continue going to the gym!:haha: 

It won't necessarily make it harder to ttc, but you will have to wait longer, and that is hard!!


----------



## k.mcmahan2010

No advice really, just want to say I will definitely be watching this thread (even though I have no idea when we will TTC). I went off BC last October and just recently is my AF becoming normal (only lasting 4-5 days, not extremely heavy, not a lot of clots, etc) but this has just been the last 2 cycles, and they were 45 days apart so I'm thinking that I just have long cycles. I don't remember what my cycles were like before BC but if I remember right they were somewhere around 35-40 days long maybe...?


----------



## i want it all

Mine are quite long and erratic, but I managed last time to conceive in 5 months. Usually they're about 5 weeks, sometimes more and sometimes less! They're gone haywire since TTC is getting closer!


----------



## Jenba

Thank's ladies. When I came off BC to TTC my son my cycles were approximately 35 days - most of the time - but then a random month would pop up and I would only be 28 days or 40 days!! It took me 9 months to get pregnant that time and literally three of my friends who got pregnant within the same year were pregnant the month they came off BC!! So frustrating isn't it. I think I will invest in a thermometer and start charting to see what is going on as ovulation tester kits are pretty expensive and I can imagine getting an addiction to them :dohh: I also think vitamins are worth a shot and exercise, I am willing to try anything to give us a good chance! 
If my cycles are naturally now 6 weeks does that mean that ovulation is likely to occur 3 weeks after the first day of my last period??? :shrug:


----------



## angel2010

Most womens lmp (I think is the abbreviation, if I remember right, the time between ovulation and the start of your period) is 14 days. This is how mine was too. You may want to start temping to help pinpoint ovulation.


----------



## Jenba

Well ladies, since starting this thread I still have not had AF! It's been eleven weeks today!!! I bought a thermometer all ready to start charting once I got AF but I am still waiting!! I have done 3 preg tests just to be certain and all negative as expected. Been to doctors to ask if it is normal and she didnt seem concerned. I have been quite stressed for the last month or so (new job, son starting school) and know you can skip a period sometimes when stressed. I wonder if this is so then if my cycles are 6 weeks then I would have to wait 12 weeks for it to come along! Why can I not just have a "normal" 28 day cycle :( I am so worried that I won't be able to get pregnant again. Silly isn't it :(


----------



## LollyZ

I know it can be nerve-wracking when you feel something is not right, since I too am experiencing this after stopping bc.
However, I have read a lot about it and most ppls doctors say that it can take up to a year for your cycles to get back on track. And if they don't there are things that can be done to help you, like taking provera to induce a bleeding and clomid to ovulate.
You could also ask your doctor for some blood work, just to check if everything's alright!
Best of luck to you!


----------

